# Gehäuselüfter manuel steuern!



## johny (23. Dezember 2010)

*Gehäuselüfter manuel steuern!*

Hi,


bin auf der Suche nach einem Tool um die Drehzahl meiner Gehäuselüfter zu steuern.

Mit SpeedFan klappt es nicht! Oder ich mach was falsch 

Die Einstellungen im BIOS reichen nicht aus!


Bitte um Hilfe!



MfG


----------



## davidof2001 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter manuel steuern!*

Hast du dich an DIESES Tutorial gehalten?


----------



## senderfn (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter manuel steuern!*

wahrscheinlich nciht...
Ansonsten kannst du dir einfach eine günstige Lüftersteuerung fpr 10-20 Euro anschaffen, sollte deinen wünschen mehr als gerecht werden.


----------



## Mehme (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter manuel steuern!*

Besorg dir einfach die Fan-Steuerung von Xigmatek. Mit der kannst du bis zu 3 Lüfter stufenlos steuern.
Frag mal bei ner PC-Manaufraktur in deiner nähe nach, sie sollten dir das eigentlich einfach so geben, da es bei jedem Mitgard und Utgard dabei ist.
Und selbst wenn nicht kostet es dich als Ersatzteil vllt 5-12€.

Nachteil: Der Drehschlater liegt dann hinten bei den PCI-Blenden.

Andere Alternative ist natürlich, dass du dir einfach ein Gehäuse mit eingebauter Fan-Steuerung kaufst, die dann vorne beim Power-Knopf liegt.


----------



## johny (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter manuel steuern!*

Habe es doch noch mit BIOS und UltraNoiseAdaptern geschafft.

Jetzt liegt mein Problem darin, dass ich den CPU-Lüfter nicht stufenlos, automatisch steuern kann, da der Lüfter der CPU einen 3-Pin Stecker hat. Komischerweise kann das BIOS die Gehäuselüfter mit 3-Pin Anschluss automatisch (Asus Q-Fan) steuern.


----------

